# Choice of sugar for shoulder rub



## ron eb (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone use turbinado sugar? Got some today at the store instead of brown sugar.

Thought I would give it a try due to my final product turning black.


----------



## chef willie (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep, like the raw sugar but any sugar will burn if left on to long or with to high a heat.....Willie


----------



## ron eb (Jun 11, 2014)

My rub calls for a cup of sugar but I was thinking of cutting it to a half a cup of turbinado.

When I do the texas crunch I can introduce the other portion of the sugar along with some butter.


----------



## edward36 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey Ron,

Some theory... Unless you are completely sure you're buying a natural brown sugar, do take into a consideration that brown sugar is often made by adding molasses to a fully refined white sugar. It's done to have a more precise control over how much molasses there is in the brown sugar. However, the turbinado sugar (often called demerara) is a crystallized raw sugar cane juice, i.e. the really natural brown sugar. It's also much drier and to my taste - much better for rubs.

Enjoy :).

Ed


----------



## edward36 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ron Eb said:


> My rub calls for a cup of sugar but I was thinking of cutting it to a half a cup of turbinado.


Oh, and I would not cut that amount... You do want that caramelizing that the sugar gives you. 

Cheers!

Ed


----------



## ron eb (Jun 11, 2014)

you think I should just replace all the rub sugar with turbinado?

I love bark. I'm trying to minimize dark. I think I have been over smoking.

Going for the TBS this time. I have good temp control. Using apple wood and chunk charcoal.


----------



## edward36 (Jun 11, 2014)

To prevent it from oversmoking, you need to cut down on the wood chunks.

And yeah, I do think you need to replace all the rub sugar with turbinado.

By the way, apple is a very gentle smoke, so I don't think you'll be oversmoking it.

Ed


----------



## bworthy (Jun 11, 2014)

I was thinking of using turbinado instead of brown sugar on my next batch of rub. Going to make Jeff's Rub, do you use equal amount of turbinado as brown sugar?


----------



## ron eb (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm using the Big Bald rub out of Jeff's book.

This is my first attempt at using turbinado instead of BS.

Yes I think I'm going to use equal amount.

I'm trying to get a mahogany type color. My stuff has been almost coming

out black. It could be the brown sugar has something to do with it.

Is Jeff's rub good?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2014)

I was brought up in a cane field by the sugar mill. I like raw sugar, I use it daily in my coffee. I don't know all the fancy names for it but..... there are like 7 different process available to change cane juice to sugar. Each basically involves the chemicals. I find raw sugar although unreliable in strength, for the most part to be of a lower sweetening ability than refined sugar. Which I like. So I would not reduce the quantity used without a taste test for sure.

BTW I have asked forever and no one, even industry professionals, can tell me why raw sugar costs twice as much as refined sugar when its a pre-stage to the refined? LOL.... course nearly all my sugar is free, I take a shovel to the mill's whse. and load Ziplocs.....LOL

Of course it behooves me to always shake it thru a screen. See there are rats all over that whse. and those ain't goobers in that sugar....LOL 

Light brown sugar is supposed to have vanilla added and dark brown sugar molasses. HUGE difference when making pecan pies!


----------



## edward36 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ron Eb said:


> I'm trying to get a mahogany type color. My stuff has been almost coming
> 
> out black. It could be the brown sugar has something to do with it.


Ron, try changing a wood. The best mahogany I got was when I smoked on cherry chunks. I believe that the type of the sugar used has very little to do with the almost black color... But may be more experienced smokers here will disagree... 

Ed


----------



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2014)

Edward36 said:


> Ron, try changing a wood. The best mahogany I got was when I smoked on cherry chunks. I believe that the type of the sugar used has very little to do with the almost black color... But may be more experienced smokers here will disagree...
> 
> Ed


Sugar does caramelize, but normally I agree. Try less smoke or a different wood. If you are happy with your smoke taste, the color is fine. Color is only appearance. You get darker meats from heavier smokes like hickory, mesquite, possibly oak and some say pecan (although I think they are just silly about pecan). LOL. Some might also ask about your ventilation thru your smoker. But not me.

Try mixing it up with your smokes and see what happens, I am guessing that Edward is spot on about your black color.


----------



## bworthy (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven't used Jeff's Rub, this will be my first shot at it. Going to use it for the first butt I'm doing Saturday.  More to follow on that later!


----------



## ron eb (Jun 11, 2014)

Butts have a long cook time but your going for temp not time.

I have done a few butts over the past year. I'm trying tweak things

to get my Q to the next level. I'll be watching for your posts.

I'll post to this thread as well along with some Q views.

I'm hoping to put the meat to the heat real early an Saturday.

This site is the place to be. A lot of knowledge here.


----------



## jtstitzel (Jun 11, 2014)

I switched to using turbinado and love it!


----------



## bworthy (Jun 11, 2014)

Definitely going at it all day Saturday. The butt will go on early, then I'll reheat it for Fathers Day.


----------



## ron eb (Jun 11, 2014)

What do you like about it over Brown Sugar?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2014)

Turbinado sugar does not burn as easy as brown sugar
I use turbinado instead of brown sugar in rubs. The only thing I still use brown sugar for is beans 
Jeff's rub is great and is about all I use.


----------



## blacklab (Jun 14, 2014)

Never used turbinado always dark brown sugar


----------

